# Looking for a Silvey Jack



## sierratree (Nov 28, 2012)

Looking for a single or double set Silvey Tree Jack

:bang:


----------



## Gologit (Nov 28, 2012)

Baileys has them.


----------



## Jacob J. (Nov 29, 2012)

You might check with some of the bigger mills. A lot of the big mills used to have their own in-house cutters and they usually had a few sets of jacks in the attic. One time I needed a ram for my Tree Sav'rs and a local mill had a dozen rams in the attic of their fab shop.


----------



## northmanlogging (Nov 29, 2012)

Seattle c's list... saw one the other day for 400, otherwise baileys and yer first born, and your favorite saw... they taint cheap


----------



## 2dogs (Nov 29, 2012)

I've been looking for a couple of years. If anyone finds one after the OP gets his please PM me.


----------



## imagineero (Nov 29, 2012)

There must be hundreds out there not getting any use. I think people are just hanging onto them for sentimental value, like big old saws, and big old rigging that never get used. Just sitting in someones garage.

Shaun


----------



## northmanlogging (Nov 29, 2012)

The Kraig's Lisp add is still up as of last night, it been on there awhile. Hel I might get it...


----------



## Gologit (Nov 29, 2012)

imagineero said:


> There must be hundreds out there not getting any use. I think people are just hanging onto them for sentimental value, like big old saws, and big old rigging that never get used. Just sitting in someones garage.
> 
> Shaun



True that. But I used mine twice last year. Twice. Does that count? :msp_unsure:


----------



## 2dogs (Nov 29, 2012)

Gologit said:


> True that. But I used mine twice last year. Twice. Does that count? :msp_unsure:



In the interest of grammar here on AS the proper term is "True dat".

Fo shizzle.


----------



## Gologit (Nov 29, 2012)

2dogs said:


> In the interest of grammar here on AS the proper term is "True dat".
> 
> Fo shizzle.



I stand corrected. GO BANANA SLUGS!


----------



## sierratree (Nov 29, 2012)

thanks all......Baileys is out of stock.........will check C list right now..........Have a great need for the jack........lots of roadside haz trees, etc.


----------



## northmanlogging (Nov 29, 2012)

I should put my ear to the ground see what I can find lots of grey beards around here that like to talk about the old days of logging blah blah yawn, but they gots lots of cool toys that they sometimes let go of for cheap...

actually I learn allot from the grey beards, they just tend to tell the same stories over and over again... at least they aren't making it up right


----------



## RandyMac (Nov 30, 2012)

2dogs said:


> In the interest of grammar here on AS the proper term is "True dat".
> 
> Fo shizzle.



I knew you were from too far South.


----------



## imagineero (Nov 30, 2012)

Gologit said:


> True that. But I used mine twice last year. Twice. Does that count? :msp_unsure:



I guess we'll forgive you since you're mostly retired, except when you're working ;-) Be sure and pass it on to someone who will use it when you're fully retired though, don't hang on to it 'just in case'. 

You see stuff like this from time to time. People held on to it for years, and it never got used, put away in some damp mouldy corner of a garage, then the kids inherited it and hang on to it because 'dad used to love that thing, I'm sure it's something important'. Many years later when they get around to cleaning out all their junk for a garage sale, the valued item (silvey jack, old tools, big chainsaw etc) is rusted out, mouldy, unrepairable. The sad thing was most of these things were put away in good working order. The expression 'a ship in port is safe, but that's not what ships were made for' comes to mind.

Shaun


----------



## imagineero (Nov 30, 2012)

northmanlogging said:


> I should put my ear to the ground see what I can find lots of grey beards around here that like to talk about the old days of logging blah blah yawn, but they gots lots of cool toys that they sometimes let go of for cheap...



If you see a swing arm or (gasp!) a pro sharp going for a fair price let me know. Tree jacks are cool and all, but I never drop anything over about 6' and most of it is under 3'. It's squarely wedges and pull rope territory.

Shaun


----------



## sierratree (Nov 30, 2012)

o.k. to go for the one on craigslist..............no worries............:msp_smile:


----------



## Gborn (Jun 26, 2014)

If you are looking for a 28T or 45T tree jack call Marvin at 541-979-1975 they have beautiful jacks for sale. Borntrager Tree Jacks


----------



## Tree Jack (Nov 18, 2015)

sierratree said:


> Looking for a single or double set Silvey Tree Jack
> 
> :bang:


Www.borntragertreejacks.com or on facebook at Borntrager tree jacks they are manufacturing new tree jacks for falling timber !!


----------



## dooby (Nov 18, 2015)

Tree Jack said:


> Www.borntragertreejacks.com or on facebook at Borntrager tree jacks they are manufacturing new tree jacks for falling timber !!


ordering one tomorrow. yeeehaw. thanks. been trying to locate a Silvey for a lonnngggg time


----------



## 2dogs (Nov 18, 2015)

I got to see Madhatte's a few days ago. Looks good.


----------

